
Goldman Sachs Alum Turns to Virtual Reality to Sell $57M Mansion - moron4hire
https://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2016-12-06/goldman-sachs-alum-turns-to-virtual-reality-to-sell-57-million-mansion
======
moron4hire
I've submitted this because I was actually the one to build the VR app for
Legend3D. This is really exciting. It's really weird to see something _I_ made
show up in a big news outlet.

I built a WebVR app for them, so it deploys through your standard browser on
your smartphone with a Google Cardboard, Samsung GearVR, or a Google Daydream.
Pretty soon, Google and Mozilla will have bindings for your Oculus Rift or HTC
Vive built into the browser you already have.

It's built with my open-source WebVR framework, Primrose:
[https://www.primrosevr.com](https://www.primrosevr.com)

